# Clue about Malaysian airlines



## ash63425 (Mar 14, 2014)

US official: Missing Malaysian Airlines plane is at ‘bottom of Indian Ocean’ | News.com.au


The flight has been missing for days now and the news comes that it may be lying on the Indian Ocean bed as the last ping of the plane was from that area and even Chinese say that in that particular area there was a severe earthquake and that was of enough magnitude to be catastrophic.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 14, 2014)

Did the Chinese meant the plane crashed due to the earthquake? 
or did they meant the earthquake was caused due the plane's crash?


----------



## Flash (Mar 14, 2014)

I guess, China wants to hide something, maybe a nuclear submarine? :/


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 14, 2014)

ash63425 said:


> US official: Missing Malaysian Airlines plane is at ‘bottom of Indian Ocean’ | News.com.au
> 
> 
> The flight has been missing for days now and the news comes that it may be lying on the Indian Ocean bed as the last ping of the plane was from that area and even Chinese say that in that particular area there was a severe earthquake and that was of enough magnitude to be catastrophic.





lywyre said:


> Did the Chinese meant the plane crashed due to the earthquake?
> or did they meant the earthquake was caused due the plane's crash?



Chinese state news agency Xinhua is reporting tonight that a Chinese seismology and research group detected an “*earthquake wave*” in waters between Malaysia and Vietnam at about 2.55am local time last Saturday.

*“The sea floor event could have been caused by the plane possibly plunging into the sea,” the group told Xinhua.*

*“The strength of the earthquake wave indicates the plunge was catastrophic.”*


----------



## lywyre (Mar 14, 2014)

Common sense is getting rare nowadays.

A plane crashing directly on the ground is not enough to create even a tremor. How can it create a quake when it crashes over so much water? Even of there is a fault, it is already bearing millions of tonnes of pressure from the sea water and the impact of a plane on the surface  the sea/ocean is less than negligible.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Earthquake waves are detected by floating bounces, which may be caused by anything falling into water.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 14, 2014)

Most rarest possibility Sri Lanka and adjoining islands.Plane had fuel to fly for 4 hours!So max flying would be Maldives!

But India would have detected it if it entered 150km water territory past Sri Lanka!

Let's hope for best!


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 15, 2014)

takemein said:


> Chinese state news agency Xinhua is reporting tonight that a Chinese seismology and research group detected an “*earthquake wave*” in waters between Malaysia and Vietnam at about 2.55am local time last Saturday.
> 
> *“The sea floor event could have been caused by the plane possibly plunging into the sea,” the group told Xinhua.*
> 
> *“The strength of the earthquake wave indicates the plunge was catastrophic.”*



Probably, they meant that the floating buoys which detect oceanic waves registered an unusual amount of activity(huge waves caused by plunging of a big object into the water) which cannot be explained by earthquakes since the region was considered to be a no-earthquake zone (if you have seen the movie "Battleship" you will know what I am talking about.)


----------



## icebags (Mar 15, 2014)

those planes just cant sink into ocean in one piece and leave nothing floating around, it would be weird.

and u can now join the search party over internet, try this:
*Tomnod*


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2014)

Spent few hours to search for wreckage and explored 1086 tile maps. Its tiring.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 15, 2014)

Tried several times, but  map is not loading. So much sucks BSNL.


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Spent few hours to search for wreckage and explored 1086 tile maps. Its tiring.



What is your profession ?

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Spent few hours to search for wreckage and explored 1086 tile maps. Its tiring.



What is your profession ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> What is your profession ?



Not sure why does it matter here.

But btw, another clue about missing Malaysia airline.

Officials have hinted that there is a high chance of the plane being highjacked. The article puts some points as to what led to this belief. While the comments section have some other theories on where the plane could be hiding.

Fascinating read:
Malaysia Airlines flight hijacked, conclude investigators: official | NDTV.com


----------



## lywyre (Mar 15, 2014)

The data/information that the authorities so far have collected only points to that direction. But the Malaysian PM himself appearing on media to confirm the same, only confirms the theory and also means that Malaysian authorities know more than what has been made public.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I tried that tomnod But the low net-speed made it very frustrating.  did about 150 tiles before giving up. :/

I was just reading Various Articles about Greatest Heists/Mysteries, etc( similar stuff) when i ran into an article about the Greatest (  ) Hijacking of all time by D.B.Cooper..Seems like a Wonderful Plot for a movie..
i wonder why there are no film adaptations about it yet.. :O 

More info here : D. B. Cooper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Spent few hours to search for wreckage and explored 1086 tile maps. Its tiring.



I didn't get what you meant by this.

what do you mean "You" searched and explored 1086 tile maps?


----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> I didn't get what you meant by this.
> 
> what do you mean "You" searched and explored 1086 tile maps?



Tomnod this i guess


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2014)

Hijacking seems most likely the case, either landed in some distant part of indian ocean, or crashlanded in some deserted island (if there is any "deserted" island at all), or at some secret runway occupied by mafias at nearly regions .....


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 16, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> I tried that tomnod But the low net-speed made it very frustrating.  did about 150 tiles before giving up. :/
> 
> I was just reading Various Articles about Greatest Heists/Mysteries, etc( similar stuff) when i ran into an article about the Greatest (  ) Hijacking of all time by D.B.Cooper..Seems like a Wonderful Plot for a movie..
> i wonder why there are no film adaptations about it yet.. :O
> ...



There has been lot of references about D B cooper in serials and movies especially prison break where db cooper was a character in first season.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 16, 2014)

hmm, "at the bottom of the indian ocean". i guess some planes have been spotted at the top of the indian ocean too.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 17, 2014)

during the history of mankind, there are several and many cases of people, buildings, things getting disappeared without any trace, what it could be Aliens, blackholes, or God

- - - Updated - - -

*www.examiner.com/article/armies-history-that-have-disappeared

- - - Updated - - -

*gaizy.hubpages.com/hub/The-Army-that-Vanished-Mystery-Files

- - - Updated - - -

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_who_disappeared_mysteriously

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unexplained_disappearances

and also Amelia Earhart case


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2014)

Snopes.com working overtime to debunk Flight 370 hoaxes

guess TomNod is slow/ acts up on a few maps for everyone... can those with high bandwidth confirm ?

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/dJo9dvp.png


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 17, 2014)

Worked fine for me now, but in the daylight when everyone is searching... who knows.

Yeah crashed now.


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2014)

it never worked for me, bsnl 512kbps failed to load even a single map.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 17, 2014)

Scanned 37 tiles on iPad!
Can't zoom in effectively to see it!
Though I tagged it!


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope we don't get a lame ending with this one.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2014)

Bermuda Triangle 2.0 perhaps? 

or



Spoiler



Bioshock?



On topic : Something does not seem right. No one has accurate details and everyone only seems to speculate. Plus the hoaxes going around, no one knows what to believe in. Also, someone is covering something up, that's for sure.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> On topic : Something does not seem right. No one has accurate details and everyone only seems to speculate. Plus the hoaxes going around, no one knows what to believe in. *Also, someone is covering something up,* that's for sure.



Can't escape that thought, can we? 

If somebody has hijacked the plane, what is there point? where are they? why haven't they made any demands? 
Even it was hijacked for terrorist act(s), where are they going to refuel this jumbo? If it crashed, then where is the debris?

We haven't even found the cause/motive for the disappearance yet. (Cause as in who/why)


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 17, 2014)

maybe an elaborate advertisement campaign for the new lost movie?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like Malaysian authorities suspect the Taliban as well.

Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Did jetliner fly into area controlled by Taliban? Net widens after claims final satellite signal could have been sent from the ground - Asia - World - The Independent


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like Malaysian authorities suspect the Taliban as well.
> 
> Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Did jetliner fly into area controlled by Taliban? Net widens after claims final satellite signal could have been sent from the ground - Asia - World - The Independent



To fly Taliban it had to cross India,Tibet or circumcircle the Indian peninsula! 

But Boeing declared that it flew 6 hrs after switching the radar off!

Hence it cannot traverse to Taliban as India or China would have detected it.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2014)

They are implying that Taliban agents could have been onboard the plane.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 17, 2014)

^there was that thing about two guys with forged passports onboard but they were out of suspicion, maybe,,,


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 17, 2014)

Check the Reddit official thread
. you'll get a lot of clues


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 17, 2014)

It might have flown under the radar.

But no terrorist group is claiming the responsibility.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> It might have flown under the radar.
> 
> But no terrorist group is claiming the responsibility.


To me this theory is highly suspicious, A huge plane like boeing 777 will find it very hard to evade radars even at a low altitude or terrain masking. Commercial planes tend to have huge Radar cross sections. They were never designed for evading radars.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 18, 2014)

Most important thing is that Malaysian authorities are not keeping the issue fully transparent !
Hence joint search effort of 25 countries is in vain!


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2014)

What all techniques are used for signalling and sensing the location of the planes ??
AFAIK , there are two BlackBoxes . What else ??


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2014)

there is Aircraft Communications Addressing and Reporting System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
there is Transponder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
both were apparently deliberately switched off

there is military and civilian radar, which tracked the flight off course
then there is this "satellite handshake" thing... details are vague in reports, but looks like an automatic way for satellites to identify and track all passing aircraft. could be a communication device in the planes tho. 


> Authorities now believe someone on board the Boeing 777 shut down part of the aircraft's messaging system about the same time the plane with 239 people on board disappeared from civilian radar. But an Inmarsat satellite was able to automatically connect with a portion of the messaging system that remained in operation, similar to a phone call that just rings because no one is on the other end to pick it up and provide information. No location information was exchanged, but the satellite continued to identify the plane once an hour for four to five hours after it disappeared from radar screens.
> Based on the hourly connections with the plane, described by a U.S. official as a "handshake," the satellite knows at what angle to tilt its antenna to be ready to receive a message from the plane should one be sent. Using that antenna angle, along with radar data, investigators have been able to draw two vast arcs, or "corridors" -- a northern one from northern Thailand through to the border of the Central Asian countries Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan, and a southern one from Indonesia to the southern Indian Ocean. The plane is believed to be somewhere along those arcs.
> Read more: Searchers relying on a type of satellite data never used before to find missing plane | CTV News





> An Inmarsat official, while declining to discuss specifics of Flight 370, tells CNN the satellite system is highly reliable, that each signal to an aircraft is met by a return signal and that those signals always contains a code verifying the identity of the aircraft.
> It is "virtually impossible" to change an aircraft's identifying code or to confuse one aircraft with another, the Inmarsat official said.
> Further, after a satellite link is established at the beginning of a plane's flight, it makes automatic, periodic checks until the end of the flight -- helping investigators determine the duration of the flight, if not its location.
> That could explain why Malaysian authorities now say they have a "high degree of confidence" that Flight 370 continued flying well after it disappeared from civilian radar screens.



Help from above: Satellite signals can confirm a plane's identity - CNN.com


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

Taliban ruled out as well.

Pakistan, India, Taliban say know nothing about missing plane | Reuters

However, Taliban says, "We wish we had an opportunity to hijack such a plane."


----------



## lywyre (Mar 18, 2014)

Some fuel for thought: Disturbing scenarios on MH370 - The Hindu

We do get some answers from this article.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

> If it is a heist, and the aircraft is going to be used against any Indian target, this is the easiest location.



This sentence is scary.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2014)

uh Inmarsite is a satcom. So things communicating from plane were transponder/ADS-B, ACARS and the satcom. 
this one speculates a way for the plane to fly over India and Pakistan without the radars noticing Keith Ledgerwood


> Remember the one challenge that is currently making everyone doubt that MH370 actually flew to Turkmenistan, Iran, China, or Kyrgyzstan?  That challenge is the thought that MH370 couldn’t make it through several key airspaces such as India or Afghanistan without being detected by the military.
> It is my belief that MH370 likely flew in the shadow of SIA68 through India and Afghanistan airspace.  As MH370 was flying “dark” without transponder / ADS-B output, SIA68 would have had no knowledge that MH370 was anywhere around and as it entered Indian airspace, it would have shown up as one single blip on the radar with only the transponder information of SIA68 lighting up ATC and military radar screens.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

Yet another twist :

Lost Jet’s Path Seen as Altered via Computer
*www.nytimes.com/2014/03/18/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-flight.html?smid=tw-share&_r=1


----------



## true_lies (Mar 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yet another twist :
> 
> Lost Jet’s Path Seen as Altered via Computer
> *www.nytimes.com/2014/03/18/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-flight.html?smid=tw-share&_r=1



Found this in one of the comments in this article


> As an airline pilot who previously flew the 777, I can say that flight plans are uploaded to the FMS before departure after the pilot requests it. AND it must then be activated by the pilot! So the theory that the path of the jet was altered remotely is not possible.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

It could be that the path was programmed before departure and someone threatened the pilot into activating it.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 18, 2014)

reading all the possible theories on the internet...its becoming more and more scary day by day...


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2014)

abhidev said:


> reading all the possible theories on the internet...its becoming more and more scary day by day...


Just wait for a movie, some months later.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My friend shared this on FB. The irony is rich.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/pKEbcaK.jpg


BTW,That image is edited..the aircraft shown in the PIC is an A380


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

theserpent said:


> BTW,That image is edited..the aircraft shown in the PIC is an A380



Damn, I should have known better. Deleted it.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 18, 2014)

damn, this real life thriller is more exciting than a movie


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2014)

There is this news going around that an Indian techie has found a satellite image of the missing plane, however, it is not. Check this :

Scientist debunks 'missing plane' satellite image - Story - World - 3 News


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 19, 2014)

How the hell it is possible that not a single satellite has images of the flight?

We have hundreds of satellites, some with the capability of taking incredible detailed and sharp images.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 19, 2014)

^^ Thats what Tomnod is doing with thousands of volunteers, trying to find the plane (or the debris, in case it had crashed).


----------



## true_lies (Mar 19, 2014)

Spotted in Maldives ??? 3000 Kms west of malaysia
Missing malaysia airlines flight MH370 Maldives sighting


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 19, 2014)

lywyre said:


> ^^ Thats what Tomnod is doing with thousands of volunteers, trying to find the plane (or the debris, in case it had crashed).



I was talking about time when plane was flying. Tomnod's images are most probably after the crash (if there was one).


----------



## lywyre (Mar 19, 2014)

Multiple reports now say mh370 spotted flying low over Maldives on mar 8 at 6.15am, the same day it went missing


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 19, 2014)

either government is hiding something, or the plane is gone into another dimension of the universe and will never come back again

- - - Updated - - -

and yes its scary, more scary than movies


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> either government is hiding something, or the plane is gone into another dimension of the universe and will never come back again
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and yes its scary, more scary than movies



This reminds me of the movie Millenium.

Millennium (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 19, 2014)

hey nice find


----------



## icebags (Mar 19, 2014)

how long these 777s do fly on a single refill ? 

anyways, it started to feel like they got swallowed into some blackhole and we can only hope they will pop out of nowhere in the near future.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 19, 2014)

there were many instances that entire army or builings, people disapprea without trace, i believe that many times some blackhole or something that sort of opens in sky or near earth for just few miliseconds and it grabs the things inside and never returns

its out of sciences catch

not something human can solve ever


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Building Disappeared ?? whoa !!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 19, 2014)

earlier when i read stuff like that i neve belived it, and it was not recoreded very well in history, but as something this happened in our lifetime and that too at a very advance scietific time, now i remember all those article i read years back about missing things its scary

i read an article, in american or european country this thing happend 

a lady was narrating the incident that she and his husband were out on there farm and were taking an everning walk as usual
and her husband was walking little far from her, and she just turned to see something and suddenly her husband dissappeared from site he was standing, and this happend in just 2 or 3 seconds in an open ground, she immediately ran to the spot but nothing, and many such incidents happened, but not much recorded or anyone did not gave much importance as they thought it as a bullshit

now this is very scary..

and anyone know what exactly is the problem with Bermuda triangle and what happend to Amelia Earhart


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

don't give everything a supernatural meaning


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 19, 2014)

List of aerial disappearances - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unexplained disappearances - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Top 10 Bizarre Disappearances - Listverse

5 Strange Mass Disappearances in History | Listosaur | Hungry for Knowledge

- - - Updated - - -

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aerial_disappearances

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unexplained_disappearances


*listverse.com/2007/10/06/top-10-bizarre-disappearances/

*www.listosaur.com/bizarre-stuff/5-strange-mass-disappearances-in-history/


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

'things are lost until they are found'


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 19, 2014)

unknow or unexplained science is supernatural

once electricity, fire, etc were considered as supernatural things, but now we know its science

we as human have not even explored 1% of the science of the universe, we only know something about earth, its environment, etc and that we call as science, and remember earth is not even 1% part of the universe,


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

aliens have better things to do than randomly disappear things.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2014)

I am pretty sure , the plane might have crashed somewhere where there is something shielding the frequencies and radio waves. I hope that's not something that may have happened but it's what I think may have been the case.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2014)

> Occam's razor is a principle of parsimony, economy, or succinctness used in problem-solving. It states that among competing hypotheses, the hypothesis with the fewest assumptions should be selected.


signs point to a man made disappearance, and the whole story is still unraveling. too soon for supernatural explanations

*www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire/ pilot headed to nearest runway to make a landing because of fire


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

I am not sure about anything, however I am guessing this is a simple hijacking thing  Also I wish that it has been hijacked, for the sake of the people. There will be no point in killing them if there's need for ransom. If it's crashed then chances are high that everyone is dead, which is terrible.
Whatever, I can't believe with what the missing persons families have been going through. Just imagine you had someone in that flight. God I have goosebumps every time I think


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2014)

icebags said:


> how long these 777s do fly on a single refill ?
> 
> anyways, it started to feel like they got swallowed into some blackhole and we can only hope they will pop out of nowhere in the near future.



On a single refill they can fly upto 9k kilometers or more.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I am not sure about anything, however I am guessing this is a simple hijacking thing  Also I wish that it has been hijacked, for the sake of the people. There will be no point in killing them if there's need for ransom. If it's crashed then chances are high that everyone is dead, which is terrible.
> Whatever, I can't believe with what the missing persons families have been going through. Just imagine you had someone in that flight. God I have goosebumps every time I think


If the plane was hijacked,why are there no ransom calls or claims by any outfits/organizations behind the hijacking?

- - - Updated - - -



Skyh3ck said:


> unknow or unexplained science is supernatural
> 
> *once electricity, fire, etc were considered as supernatural things, but now we know its science*
> 
> we as human have not even explored 1% of the science of the universe, we only know something about earth, its environment, etc and that we call as science, and remember earth is not even 1% part of the universe,


Same thing goes with various concepts.Once what was considered beyond realism/supernatural in the past (of our forefathers)is now a true, valid, tangible 
established thing and concept.Many unknown facts are deemed to be* Highly Classified by Govts*. ,agencies,particularly in the U.S. 
So there could be something with the missing aircraft, MH 370.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 20, 2014)

bavusani said:


> On a single refill they can fly upto 9k kilometers or more.



It's a 777-200ER, can cover 14K kilometers on a full tank


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> List of aerial disappearances - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Found this from above list : Felix Moncla - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He disappeared while intercepting a UFO. WTF.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 20, 2014)

Was watching CNN in the morning. They were in discussion with a former FAA Safety Inspector. He said that each flight has 2 ELTs (Emergency Locator Transmitter). One in front which is activated when it senses reduction in speed from normal flight speed, and second in the back which is activated on contact with salt water. None of them are being picked up by 24 satellites meant to search for their particular frequency
Plus, neither has any signal been detected from its black box, which carries its own underwater locator beacon.

- - - Updated - - -

The more i read about this, the more i think about the series "LOST"


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2014)

Or perhaps the plane was taken to somewhere with a high powered jammer.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 20, 2014)

I highly suspect that it's an inside job


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

true_lies said:


> The more i read about this, the more i think about the series "LOST"


And how coincidentally I'm in the middle of watching that serial!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 20, 2014)

New clue:
*toi.in/NQtWhZ




> Norwegian ship reaches area of suspected jet debrisReuters | 2014-03-20 11:49:00 +0000No confirmed wreckage from Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 has been found since it vanished from air traffic control screens off Malaysia's east coast early on March 8.
> OSLO: Norwegian car carrier Hoegh St. Petersburg has reached the area in the southern Indian Ocean off Australia where two floating objects, suspected to be debris from the missing Malaysian jetliner, were spotted, the ship's owner said on Thursday.
> 
> The car carrier was on its way from Madagascar to Melbourne when it got a request from Australian authorities to assist in investigating the objects spotted by satellite four days ago in one of the remotest parts of the globe, around 2,500 km (1,500 miles) southwest of Perth.
> ...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2014)

Is still not confirmed right?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 20, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Is still not confirmed right?



Yep they are investigating!


----------



## Superayush (Mar 20, 2014)

Is there a possibility that aircraft got taken down mistake by some military ship but in order to hide this blunder this make up is going on?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2014)

highly unlikely.no air force pilot(& their plane's on-board systems) can possibly mistook such an obvious civilian aircraft for a military plane.


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

List of airliner shootdown incidents - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 21, 2014)

How about the cellphone signals ??? Where was the last signal reception done for any of the numbers belonging to the passengers ???


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> How about the cellphone signals ??? Where was the last signal reception done for any of the numbers belonging to the passengers ???



Aren't cellphones switched off when boarding a plane?


----------



## lywyre (Mar 21, 2014)

Duh, there aren't any towers in the oceans to detect or respond to a cellular signal.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 21, 2014)

Chances of finding the wreckage of MH370 is a remote possibility,though tracking the wreckage is possible,if the plane crashes in the Southern Indian Ocean. *Not to forget, it is the third deepest place of the ocean on our Planet*.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 21, 2014)

Well maybe now it's time that beyond black boxes modern commercial aircrafts to have equipment for better tracking of them aswell


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 21, 2014)

The incident is sad and made me learn few facts from 2 weeks.

1. Average depth of Indian ocean is 3.6 KM.

2. Black box can transmit pings only for 30days due to battery limit.

3. A plane transponder can be turned off.

4.There are devices called ACARS and SATCOM on plane.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 21, 2014)

Black Box transmitting pings is hugely dependent on environment conditions and the range is not too good either, only a few kilometers. Plus it could be blocked by ridges or what else in the ocean depths. But what baffles me is: Why was it off its intended route, i mean completely the other direction, and if even if it was hijacked or was intentionally sabotaged (radio, transponder switch-off etc) where was it headed?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 21, 2014)

Supposedly the plane was Hijacked,why are there no claims or ransom calls for nearly 2 weeks time,by the group responsible for hijacking?
What is the purpose of hiding the plane(If the Hijacking Theory is establised)?
The Boeing 777-200ER (MH370)is a Huge  Plane of its proportions,so it is not easy in these Hi-Tech Age,for the plane to hide in some place without being observed by any living person or any Tech. instrument/gadget.

Many questions remains baffling and unresolved...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2014)

There are no claims till now probably because they want to use that same aircraft to target something... :/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 21, 2014)

^Not every plane will pose devastating effects as 9/11 .

Besides, most of the countries including us(India) are very,very alert.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2014)

Not alert enough as the reports say there are gaps between the radars in India and several other countries too...


----------



## acidCow (Mar 21, 2014)

Maybe a hijacking gone wrong and the plane crashed?


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2014)

Malaysia Airlines 'MH370 lost in Indian Ocean' - Story - World - 3 News


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

Man, I am ****ing sad 
RIP. (Still hoping the news is wrong)


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2014)

Malaysia Airlines: Flight 370 Lost With No Survivors

This is very disheartening.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2014)

What the hell is happening with me? I have never had any tears in my eyes God knows for how long, but this news is just killing me


----------



## a_medico (Mar 25, 2014)

acidCow said:


> Maybe a hijacking gone wrong and the plane crashed?



Me too feel the same. 

Ocean is huge! Its remote. And depth is insane. But they had found titanic. I am hoping they will get this one too.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Me too feel the same.
> 
> Ocean is huge! Its remote. And depth is insane. But they had found titanic. I am hoping they will get this one too.



The Titanic was found decades later and they knew the location to search. For this flight, we have no idea what happened to it, whether it even crashed and if it did, we do not know where.


----------



## justgothere (Mar 25, 2014)

It's a very sad news. None knows the possible reasons and speculations are everywhere. One article that I have found to be having logical base is  *www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire/


----------



## Gollum (Mar 25, 2014)

Seems like it crashed in the middle of the indian ocean.

Malaysia Airlines flight 'crashed into southern Indian Ocean' - The Hindu

The End of the Beginning of the Malaysia Airlines Mystery : The New Yorker

Malaysia Airlines Plane 'Ended in the Southern Indian Ocean' | Video - ABC News

VIDEO:
Missing Malaysia Airlines plane: search called off due to bad weather


----------



## lywyre (Mar 25, 2014)

We still don't have no solid evidence, and I am baffled how a national PM can announce "crash" with only circumstantial and possible evidence. There is still no convincing evidence. 

Call me a fool, but I still have hope for MH 370.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 25, 2014)

I feel some influential people know andar ki baatein (whatever they might be), but they are not willing to disclose them for bad consequences.


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2014)

My guess would be:
Since the search is over 15+ days, and other countries pressurizing malaysia for their citizens, they've concluded that flight gone crashed into the indian ocean, based on the what they call as "New data". But, they *only* *believe *it was crashed.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope the news is wrong


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 25, 2014)

lywyre said:


> We still don't have no solid evidence, and I am baffled how a national PM can announce "crash" with only circumstantial and possible evidence. There is still no convincing evidence.
> Call me a fool, but I still have hope for MH 370.


There is no hope. If the plane was last calculated to be in the middle of the southern Indian Ocean, with not even enough fuel to travel a few 100 more km, and the closest landing spot was thousands of km away, the flight "ended" in the ocean, which is what he said. 



abhidev said:


> I hope the news is wrong



I did too, but doesn't look like it is. INMARSAT is pretty sure of its calculations, and has confirmed that the data is correct. Speculations will go on and on for a long time though, and we can only wonder about what the passengers were going through if they were indeed even alive before the crash.

As a passenger I would know my flight paths enough to realise that at sunrise seeing only sea below me would make me question where we were, because they were supposed to be nearing Beijing by then (with no sea visible at all).

I cannot believe that in a plane full of passengers, no one would notice this detail and make a commotion much before 8:11 am. Thus either hijackers controlling the plane or everyone was already passed out from gas / smoke / whatever.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 25, 2014)

^The logic!


----------



## icebags (Mar 28, 2014)

some of the recent theories suggesting it was commander pilots doing, depressed from some family/ ideological issues he took the flight above normal 777 flight ceiling of 41k feet, to 45k feet, depressurized the passenger cabin to suffocate the passengers out of oxygen, diverted the autopilot to the roaring forties,and jumped into it.

ppl are saying it would be next to impossible to form a search operation at the place, 15-20m (4-5 stories building.....) high ocean waves, submerged active volcanoes - that place is beyond human capabilities for undersea search and rescue. probably the pilot wanted to go somewhere, where nobody will find them dead or alive ? or may be he was forced ?

*www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capit...urrents-pose-malaysia-plane-search-nightmare/


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 29, 2014)

icebags said:


> some of the recent theories suggesting it was commander pilots doing, depressed from some family/ ideological issues he took the flight above normal 777 flight ceiling of 41k feet, to 45k feet, depressurized the passenger cabin to suffocate the passengers out of oxygen, diverted the autopilot to the roaring forties,and jumped into it.
> 
> ppl are saying it would be next to impossible to form a search operation at the place, 15-20m (4-5 stories building.....) high ocean waves, submerged active volcanoes - that place is beyond human capabilities for undersea search and rescue. probably the pilot wanted to go somewhere, where nobody will find them dead or alive ? or may be he was forced ?
> 
> “Roaring Forties” winds, gyrating ocean currents pose Malaysia plane search nightmare



Worst nightmare for the kins of lost passengers.  Scares the hell out of me too , while thinking of any flight travel.


----------



## ash63425 (Apr 4, 2014)

The fact is that it is still missing and there is no clue yet...yeah for sure there is something fishy in this whole thing.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 5, 2014)

A big plane disappears out of the blue in todays era...itna bada jhol sirf Amreeka hi kar sakti hai!!


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2014)

I think there were no special events, the plane just went down in the ocean, and the ocean being gigantically vast it will be very difficult if not impossible to find it. Specially the fact being that aircrafts are light objects(compared to ships). A storm or current could take the remains across the globe by now.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 7, 2014)

There is some hope of finding the orange boxes MH370: Australia's Ocean Shield picks up two black box-type signals | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Nipun (Apr 7, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> There is some hope of finding the orange boxes MH370: Australia's Ocean Shield picks up two black box-type signals | World news | theguardian.com



Black box(n.): The instrument in a vehicle which stores essential information after a crash. Usually found in aircrafts.
Orange box(n.): A bundle of games which include Half Life 2, HL2 Episode 1&2, Team Fortress 2 and Portal. Usually found in Steam.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2014)

colour of black box = orange


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey do not take it the wrong way, but I thought it was funny to call it black box when it is supposedly orange in colour. 

And the game reference was not considered this being a thread devoted to the disappearance of the airliner. 

On second thoughts, the name blackbox was probably coined to denote that the contents of it could only be decoded by highly trained technicians of the respective manufacturers and hence were practically dark for anyone else.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> colour of black box = orange


Ooooh.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2014)

What an irony..


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2014)

^^photoshop


----------



## aaruni (Apr 17, 2014)

Its orange in colour so that it can be easily found between the burnt black crash remains. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_recorder#Terminology


----------



## lywyre (Apr 17, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What an irony..
> View attachment 14191



Edited with Photoshop. That is an Airbus aeroplane, not Boeing.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2014)

Still no clue about the plane? :/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2014)

people think that just because humans have telescopes in space capable of seeing galaxies billions of light years away they can surely find a missing plane lying on ocean bed somewhere,they couldn't be more wrong.matter of fact is that when it comes to finding things real test of scientific progress is how much deeper a species can see clearly within their own world.on that front humans are still just beginning & it will at least take a century before humans can claim to successfully reach/photograph deepest regions of earth like ocean beds & mantle.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 17, 2014)

What I don't get is, that all this satellite imagery, and no one can go back in logs and actually track the plane?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2014)

no.like i said earlier people overestimate current human technology too much.just because NSA can read billions of emails & access millions of phone conversations doesn't mean a computer system on board any random satellite in space can realize a possible danger situation based on a few pings & can focus its cameras on a flying object across hundreds of square km area of nothing but water & alert the next satellite when that plane flew out of its range.if it were possible then the plane would have been found but it is not the case & hence the failure till now.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 18, 2014)

^^ I agree. And thanks to our Hollywood movies


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2014)

*www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/missing-malaysia-airlines-flight-13-3412956

Alien abduction, seriously?


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

Guys, get a load of this : Missing Malaysia Airlines plane was ‘shot down in military training exercise’, book claims


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2014)

^ But idea + info. seems to be ABSURD for me...


----------



## a_medico (May 19, 2014)

This was my strong suspicion even before the book was released.



a_medico said:


> A big plane disappears out of the blue in todays era...itna bada jhol sirf Amreeka hi kar sakti hai!!


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ But idea + info. seems to be ABSURD for me...



Could be sensationalist just for the sake of selling the book, but is a logical point nonetheless and should be taken into consideration.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2014)

Why on the Earth should the Americans shoot down a Civilian plane???
That too during a war exercise!!!

What is the motive to kill innocent passengers?


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2014)

> The guy is not only smart but cunning as well. He knows this, book writing, will make him super rich in the shortest possible time and by the time truth comes out he would have made his booty. Ah that's how the world is today.


.......................


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2014)

^ Logically well said.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Why on the Earth should the Americans shoot down a Civilian plane???
> That too during a war exercise!!!
> 
> What is the motive to kill innocent passengers?



Mistake?


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Mistake?



Mistakes happen during war.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

Well, he said it was a war exercise.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, he said it was a war exercise.



Doesn't look plausible to me.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

Yes, it doesn't. But in case of one, who would want to claim responsibility?


----------



## powerhoney (May 20, 2014)

To all who think that it is not plausible for civilian airplanes to be shot down, have a look:

1. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Air_Flight_655
2. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Air_Lines_Flight_007
3. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Air_Lines_Flight_902
4. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Al_Flight_402
5. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerolinee_Itavia_Flight_870


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes, it doesn't. But in case of one, who would want to claim responsibility?



It's a different thing to shoot down a plane because it entered your territory. And entirely different ballgame when you shoot down a plane which was not even in your territory.

I'd rather wait for the definitive answers instead of speculations in some book.Truth will come out, sooner or later.

  [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]
Those are pretty old cases.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Mistake?


Bro. Desmond it's difficult to believe...under the circumstances.
In a war exercise when 2 or more countries are involved during the event,maximum security,care,dexterity in functioning,etc.
are prioritised and kept in mind.Every participant wants to avoid accidents so as not to risk their lives.
In such case a MISTAKE is a bit misnomer here...


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2014)

Stupid bollywood directors always thinking of making money
*indianexpress.com/article/entertai...aul-to-make-movie-on-missing-malaysian-plane/


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> It's a different thing to shoot down a plane because it entered your territory. And entirely different ballgame when you shoot down a plane which was not even in your territory.
> 
> I'd rather wait for the definitive answers instead of speculations in some book.Truth will come out, sooner or later.
> 
> ...



You could be waiting a long time...

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aerial_disappearances


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You could be waiting a long time...
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aerial_disappearances



There is no other choice. Unless I had money to find the remains.


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Stupid bollywood directors always thinking of making money
> *indianexpress.com/article/entertai...aul-to-make-movie-on-missing-malaysian-plane/


We can expect a item song in the plane , before it gets vanished.


----------

